# Oh Mm Gee Rattie Cleans my mouth!



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

My Lucy Lui Rat was giving me kisses the other day. I went to talk to my friend and the next ting i know Lucy has her head in my mouth, her hands perched on my lips, and she is licking my tongue and nibbling me teeth. 

Is this usually for a rat.
Oh, does it pose any health risk. 
I dont look at my ratties as dirty but who knows.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

In her ratty-mind I bet she thinks she's doing you a favor. ^^

I've heard a lot of people talk about their rats grooming them, either by nibbling on your skin, hair, or in your mouth. Wherever they think you're dirty. Personally I think it's adorable, and I really hope that my rats (when I get them) will love me enough to groom me.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Rodentistry


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a girl who does that... and does that even more after I eat or drink something sweet. The only time I stop her is after I've had a glass of wine... I don't want any drunk ratties!


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> I have a girl who does that... and does that even more after I eat or drink something sweet. The only time I stop her is after I've had a glass of wine... I don't want any drunk ratties!


haha I just imagined dwight saying that in an interveiw room all stern and weird like he does. I love the Office.

Back to the topic
I think its adorable too
My Boyfriend says i have some wierd bestiality thing going on!! :roll: 
I say he is just Jealous


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

I've actually had this exact thing happen recently with our rat Fluffy (i didn't name her lol), she normally just gives me kisses, but a couple weeks back she almost started burrowing into my mouth while I was lying down relaxing. Now she runs up my chest to my chin while I'm sitting at the desk and tries to poke her head in. I was not too happy at first as she was hurting me a bit, but now that she's calmed down with it I can think it cute.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

cirrus is a bit of a rodentist, but she has nothing on ******, who would climb all the way into my mouth if i let him.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup - that's normal rat behaviour, alright.

It actually got me into trouble the other day - my dad works night shifts and one of my little girls, Lily, is famous for a little mouth-burrowing if she can. Well, my dad was sleeping, I had to venture into my mum and dads room for some socks, sat on the bed to put them on and Lily jumped off. I thought nothing of it - until my dad (sleeping) makes a funny noise and I turn around and Lily's just climbing head first into my dad's snoring mouth!

LMAO. So funny - but dear pops was not amused


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

rats love braces, so i have discovered


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Anybody ever watch 'Pet Star' on Animal Planet? Twice they had rats on the show that cleaned teeth (or ate out of thier owners' mouth.) :lol:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Scout opens my mouth with his hands...he's gentle about it, but he's so forward! He just runs over, grabs your lips, and pulls them open so he can investigate. It feels weird when he nibbles my teeth


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

BlueSkyy said:


> Scout opens my mouth with his hands...he's gentle about it, but he's so forward! He just runs over, grabs your lips, and pulls them open so he can investigate. It feels weird when he nibbles my teeth



LOL one of my girlies does the exact same thing !! its so cutee !! although she used to gently bite my toungue and pull it out if i tried to stop her !


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahaha as cute as that is that can't be all that sanitary


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

no less sanitary than letting a dog lick your face, which I allow, of course. My ratties try like heck to get my mouth open if they think there is a tasty treat. They don't have a problem with prechewed food.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

One of my girls does that but focuses on my lips rather than in my mouth. My mom saw her doing that once and thought I was eating her. XDD


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

ANd I just thought my ratties were weird! It is great to know that Turfles preponderance to opening mouths and searching for tidbits is NORMAL. Turfle is really strong as well so we don't really have a chance when she wants in.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got one that ended up being a problem. She learned it from her mother, how doensn't DEMAND it, but instead, she gently pushes her nose against my lips, as if asking "please?". But, her daughter, on the other hand, will claw my lips until I end up getting painfully frustrated, and pull her down, but she climbs up to do it again! How do I stop her, or better yet, LIMIT her from her pleads?????


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

rach913 said:


> I've got one that ended up being a problem. She learned it from her mother, how doensn't DEMAND it, but instead, she gently pushes her nose against my lips, as if asking "please?". But, her daughter, on the other hand, will claw my lips until I end up getting painfully frustrated, and pull her down, but she climbs up to do it again! How do I stop her, or better yet, LIMIT her from her pleads?????


As much as I didn't want to resort to it, I used a squirt bottle when one of my girls started getting too aggressive. She literally cut my lip open on two places. I was not happy. After a week or so with the squirt bottle and being very verbal with my "OWWW!"s she finally got the point, now if she fails on the first attempt she just goes off to explore the house.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Nani and Pip love doing this but Nani forces me to participate....if i won't open she takes her tiny paws grabs both lips and pulls it open ...lol 

Pip is more of a "can I clean your teeth" kind of a guy


----------

